# How did you get started in Conformation



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

And how did you choose your breed?

I've always loved dog shows and dreamed of being in the ring at one time in my life. But in reality I have no idea where to start! Lol. 

Right now I'm focusing on sports but in the future I would like to start showing. 

Basically I'm just looking for suggestions/stories on how you got started, what interested you to start and how did you choose the breed.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

It isn't hard, get you a good dog and for me I just went for it, no classes as there isn't any around I just watched the shows and I started out with a siberian husky then went to shepherds (which is hard to show) I have only won in UKC but someday will hopefully win in akc, we love big breeds and we had a shepherd/husky mix for 15 yrs and we wanted to get each and that is how it all started, got those breeds and then things just progressed.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I showed Dodge (my gsd) for a time, I hadn't bought him to show in conformation, but I had a few people tell me I should try it, so I said what the heck,,took conformation classes(which I highly recommend, even if your NOT showing in conformation, it's a good socialization class and something new to learn with your dog))

Anyhow, I did loads of matches, where he always placed in Group. Then moved into the conformation ring,,well not ME at that time, I was to nervous! and he wouldn't gait for me he was to well mannered LOL...I had a handler,,he was always a 'best man' and never a "groom" LOL..as in he took RWD every single time we showed, after he hit 2yrs old, I said,,ahhhh this boy is being neutered LOL..so we did and he ended his short little career )

It was a great learning experience and a real eye opener as to the goings on in the conformation ring..I have shown my aussie a couple of times in asca shows, as you can show spayed females in a special class, but I concentrate on other sports now a days..

So I didn't really 'pick' a breed to show, I just ended up showing what I had..)
diane


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I grew up showing German Shepherds. The rule was, I had to be taller than the dog I was showing so that i could still see the judge. Our club had a juniors program where we learn how to care for, groom, and show our dogs -- we even put on our own matches!

Here is a photo of me when I was about 10 years old, shiowing our Troll v Richterbach granddaughter.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We did AKC conformation to learn the ring and handling, to have fun, learn and understand both rings (akc and sv). We had a gentleman instructior/handler that liked both rings and wanted people to train and handle their own dogs as much as possible.

Friend of the family was also one of the earlier judges, then he moved over to the SV arena.


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

Are there any books I can use as a reference to get started? I'm going to the library to start the long long process of finding my breed. lol.


----------

